# 500/600 Euro Gaming-Rechner, aber welchen?



## Khelaz (10. September 2009)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe jetzt vor mir einen neuen Rechner zuzulegen. Bin auch schon seit einiger Zeit am googeln nach paar aktuellen Artikeln. 
Habe jetzt 3 verschiedene Rechnertypen gefunden und weiß nicht welches jetzt wirklich das Optimum bietet. 
Ich will vor allem aktuelle Titel ruckelfrei spielen können ( v.a. Shooter ).

Mein Budget liegt knapp zwischen 500-600 &#8364;.
Muss auch kein Komplettsystem sein, habe schon mehrere Rechner selbst zusammengebaut.

Bin leider nicht mehr auf dem laufenden was die Hardware angeht, darum wollt ich fragen, ob mir hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte bzw welches System ihr empfehlen würdet und warum.

1.System:

Prozessortyp   	Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550, Boxed, Sockel 775   	190 &#8364;  
Prozessorkühler beim Prozessor mitgeliefert  	-  
Mainboard  	MSI P35 Neo-F  	65 &#8364;  
Arbeitsspeicher Kingston DDR2-800, 4 GByte  	45 &#8364;  
Grafikkarte  	Sparkle GF GTS250, 512 MByte  	110 &#8364;  
Festplatte  	Seagate Barracuda 7200.12, 500 GByte  	45 &#8364;  
Gehäuse  	Enermax Chakra ECA3052-BS  	70 &#8364;  
Netzteil  	Enermax Pro82+, 425 Watt  	70 &#8364; 

Quelle chip.de
-----------------------

2.System:

Prozessortyp    AMD Phenom II X4 945 145 Euro
Prozessorkühler Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro 13 Euro
Mainboard       Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P 75 Euro
Arbeitsspeicher 4 GB DDR3-1600 je nach Hersteller ca. 60 Euro
Grafikkarte     Radeon HD 4890 ca. 200 Euro
Netzteil        Seasonic S12II 430 Watt 65 Euro

Quelle gamestar.de
-----------------------

3.System:

*Der 550&#8364; PC*


*CPU *: AMD Phenom II X4 940

*Festplatte :* Western Digital Cavier SE16 320GB

*Gehäuse :* Coolermaster Elite 330

*Netzteil :* OCZ StealthXStream 500W
*
Laufwerk :* LG GH22NS40
*
Mainboard :* Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3

*Grafikkarte :* HD4890

*RAM :* 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5

Quelle buffed Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----------------------


Falls es erhebliche Performanceschübe für 50 &#8364; mehr gibt wär das natürlich auch noch machbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich freue mich auf jede Antwort!


Vielen Dank im vorraus!

MfG,


----------



## David (10. September 2009)

Hi,

das unterste System würde mir am meißten zusagen.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle aber den 955er Phenom nehmen, da der Preisunterschied nun nicht mehr so riesig ist.
Genau so würde ich in DDR3-1333 mit guten Timings investieren (OCZ und A-Data haben schicke 7-7-7-20er).
Lieber einen Monat länger sparen - und wenn nicht, dann hast du trotzdem noch ein gutes Fundemanet.


----------



## Klos1 (10. September 2009)

System Nummer 2! Schau aber, daß du den AMD 945 mit 95 Watt nimmst und nicht den mit einer TDP von 125. Was muss bei den 600 Euro alles dabei sein?
Bei der Nummer 2 fehlt ja jetzt z.b. die Festplatte und auch ein Laufwerk. Ein Gehäuse sucht man auch vergeblich.


----------



## Khelaz (10. September 2009)

Danke für deine rasche Antwort, David ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Würde das System dann passen?

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz AM3 6MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX	  153,39 &#8364; 	
Motherboard: GIGABYTE MA770T-UD3P AM3 ATX  69,70 &#8364;
Festplatte: 1000GB Western Digital WD1001FALS Caviar Black 32MB 7200 U/min SATA   76,90 &#8364;
Netzteil: ATX Seasonic S12II BRONZE 430W ATX 2.X	  70,81 &#8364; 
Gehäuse ATX Midi CoolerMaster Elite 330 RC-330-KKN1-GP schwarz (ohne Netzteil)   32,20 &#8364;
Grafikkarte: 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD4890 GDDR5 PCIe	  166,26 &#8364;
DVD-Brenner: SAMSUNG SH-S223B SATA Schwarz bulk	  29,49 &#8364;
Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit   76,90&#8364;

Reicht das Netzteil aus? Gibt es noch Verbesserungen?

Gruß,


Edit: Nun bin ich hin und hergerissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klos oder David 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gehäuse oder Laufwerke sind eigentlich nicht soooo wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darum hab ich die bei ein paar Systemen weggelassen. Zur Not würde ich auch noch ein Gehäuse/Laufwerk zuhause haben, falls vom Budget knapp werden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. September 2009)

Naja, der 955 ist schneller, als ein 945. Wenn dich die 20 mehr nicht stören, dann würde ich den 955er nehmen. Deine untere Zusammenstellung ist aber Käse. Du kannst kein AM2+ Board nehmen und da dann DDR3-Ram verbauen. Dann musst du schon das Board aus deinen 2. System nehmen. Oder doch das alte und dafür halt DDR2-Ram. Aber wenn du schon einen AM3-Prozzi nimmst, dann würde auch gleich DDR3 und AM3-Board nehmen.

Was auch eine Überlegung wert wäre, ist der neue CoreI5 750. Allerdings landest du da dann bei ca. 700 Euro mit allen drum und dran.


----------



## Khelaz (10. September 2009)

Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das meinte ich mit nicht mehr fit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wär das dann das richtige? 

GIGABYTE MA770T-UD3P AM3 ATX

oder welches würdest du mir empfehlen ?


----------



## Klos1 (10. September 2009)

Jo, daß ist super. Hat alles, was Otto-Normalverbraucher so braucht und auch eine sehr gute Performance. Das würde ich nehmen. Und das Netzteil würde ich auch tauschen. Zum Beispiel gegen das hier:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a362866.html

Und Festplatten würde ich lieber 2 von den hier nehmen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a447077.html


----------



## Khelaz (10. September 2009)

super dank dir! hast mir sehr geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werds dann morgen mal zusammenrechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind die festplatten um einiges schneller als die eine ?


würde für das System auch dieses Netzteil reichen: Netzteil ATX be quiet! Straight Power 400W ATX 2.2 ?


----------



## Asoriel (10. September 2009)

sehe ich ganz ähnlich wie Klos. Die beiden Spinpoint F3 können dann im Raid0 laufen, was sehr performant ist.

Das Netzteil ist auch super.

Ansonsten gelungene Zusammenstellung.

Die neuen DX11-Karten werden wahrscheinlich erstmal sehr teuer sein und bei dem eh recht niedrigen Preis der HD4890 glaub ich auch nicht an einen gravierenden Preisfall. Wenn du also nicht die allerneuste Technik brauchst, die sowieso eine ganze Weile noch nichts bringen wird, dann kannst du meiner Meinung nach auch guten Gewissens die HD4890 nehmen.


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

bzgl HDD:
Jop, hab 2x 1Tb im Raid0.
Bin echt zufrieden^^
Fertige aber sicherheitshalber einmal die woche eine komplette sicherung an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. September 2009)

Die Spinpoint F3 ist super. Braucht wenig Strom, ist leise und verdammt schnell! Sogar schneller als eine F1. Von so einem Raid0 kann man einiges erwarten. Außerdem ist der Preis sehr günstig.


----------



## Khelaz (10. September 2009)

ah okay dann müssen die natürlich auch rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum netzteil: ob 400 Watt oder 500 ist egal? 
wenns nur wegen aufrüstung wäre, dann brauch ichs nicht, hatte jetzt 4 rechner immer so gekauft um sie später womöglich aufzurüsten. ist aber nie geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darum denk ich wird der auch nicht aufgerüstet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausser ne andere graka rein


----------



## Asoriel (10. September 2009)

auf jeden Fall das BeQuiet! 500W.


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Khelaz schrieb:


> ah okay dann müssen die natürlich auch rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



400 Watt sind zu knapp. Bei einen 955er und ATI4890 sollten es 500 sein. Das 400er wird unter Last sonst zu sehr gefordert. Die Auslastung sollte stets zwischen 20 und 80% liegen. 

Und die neue F3 Samsung ist sehr schnell. Außerdem auch laufruhig und zwei Platten sind immer besser als eine. Die Leistungsdaten der WD Black 1TB hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf. Hab nur gelesen, daß die Reaktionszeit nicht so der Burner ist und außerdem soll sie laut sein. I/O-Performance ist aber glaub auch ziemlich hoch.


----------



## Khelaz (11. September 2009)

Danke euch allen für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine Frage hätte ich, welche HD4890? Ich habe gerade gelesen, das sich mehrere auch eine Sapphire HD4890 für das fast gleiche System geholt hat und diese nicht erkannt wurde, bzw des öfteren Probleme gibt. Gibt es da Unterschiede bei den Herstellern? Und welche würdet ihr bis ~180 &#8364; empfehlen ? Und eine die vlt nicht wie ein Hubschrauber bei vollast klingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einer Special-Edition: http://www.edel-grafikkarten.de/product_in...ition--850.html.

Ansonsten sind die alle eigentlich gleich. Manche sind OC ab Werk und manche haben nen anderen Lüfter. Ich an deiner Stelle würde die hier ausprobieren:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a460018.html

Der Lüfter sieht nice aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Testberichte dazu kenne ich aber leider noch nicht. Aber mit His hatte ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen.


----------



## Khelaz (11. September 2009)

hehe die edeledtion is ja geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da brauch ich ja ein extra gehäuse, weil ich keine anderen pci/ide karten mehr reinbauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

oder wie sieht es mit einer GTX 275 aus? besser oder schlechter ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach hat Nvidia bessere Treiber. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung und nicht etwa Fakt. Es gibt auch Leute mit anderen Erfahrungen. Also mach hier am besten deine eigene. ATI hat halt DirectX10.1 Support, der vor allem bei Kantenglättung ernorme Performance-Vorteile bringen kann, wenn die Software es unterstützt. Und Nvidia hat Physx, was auch nur etwas bringt, wenn es das Spiel unterstützt. 

Ich würde es mit der HIS versuchen, an deiner Stelle. Von der Performance nehmen sich GTX275 und ATI4890 kaum etwas. Die GTX275 ist anscheinend leiser, aber kann unter Umständen Spulenfiepen haben. Aber die His könnte leise sein, wenn ich den Kühler so sehe.

Also, meiner Meinung nach entweder die His nehmen, oder die hier: http://www.edel-grafikkarten.de/product_in...---Design-.html

Bei der Spezialanfertigung von der ATI musst du auch bedenken, daß die warme Luft ausschließlich im Gehäuse landet. Ein guter Airflow wäre hier angebracht.


----------



## Khelaz (11. September 2009)

alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann werd ich mir die HIS holen und mal testen. 

danke dir für deine hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. September 2009)

kleines Review wenn du den PC hast wäre super


----------



## Khelaz (11. September 2009)

gibts natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denke ende nächste woche wirds soweit sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Was genau nimmst du nun alles? Poste doch mal die komplette Kombi mit Gehäuse, Brenner und allen drum und dran.
Kommt auch ein Kühler dazu?


----------



## Khelaz (11. September 2009)

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz AM3 6MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX 153,39 &#8364;
Motherboard: GIGABYTE MA770T-UD3P AM3 ATX 69,70 &#8364;
Festplatte: 1 x Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) (zweite nächsten Monat)
Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power 500W ATX 2.2 (E6-500W/BN085)
Gehäuse: ATX Midi CoolerMaster Elite 330 RC-330-KKN1-GP schwarz (ohne Netzteil) 32,20 &#8364; (vlt auch noch ein anderes)
Grafikkarte: HIS Radeon HD 4890 iCooler x4, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (H489FN1G)
DVD-Brenner: Sony Optiarc AD-7241S-0B 32,99&#8364;
Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit 76,90&#8364;

das dürfte jetzt alles sein. bestellt wirds am Montag/Dienstag. Dann werde ich die endgültige Bestellliste hier auflisten.

Ich werde vorerst den Boxed Kühler verwenden, falls er zu laut wird ( je nachdem ob die Graka laut ist ) tausch ich ihn aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. September 2009)

hab net xfx radeon 4890 wenn der lüfter auf 100% ist (hab ich ma aus spass gemacht) ist der wirklich so laut wie ein fön, aber der geht bei mir selbst bei crysis net über 50-60% und man hört ihn kaum
Prozessor Kühler (amd phenom II 940) ist auch net laut, also der boxed kühler


----------



## Khelaz (11. September 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> hab net xfx radeon 4890 wenn der lüfter auf 100% ist (hab ich ma aus spass gemacht) ist der wirklich so laut wie ein fön, aber der geht bei mir selbst bei crysis net über 50-60% und man hört ihn kaum
> Prozessor Kühler (amd phenom II 940) ist auch net laut, also der boxed kühler



hehe das ist gut, denn ich will ja keinen friseursalon unter meinem schreibtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hoffe das klappt auch bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Also, wenn der Lüfter der His so geil ist, wie er aussieht, dann muss erleise sein. Bisher wurde ich persönlich auch noch nicht von den His-Lüfterkonstruktionen enttäuscht.
Aber ich würde vielleicht doch gleich nen schönen Mugen 2 dazu bestelln. Nachher musst du wieder alles ausbauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Paket ist heute auch gekommen, bin mal gespannt. Wird ein Rechner für einen Bekannten, Komponenten wie folgt:

1 x MB GIGABYTE GA-MA770-UD3 AM2+ ATX
1 x DVRA Optiarc AD-7240S-0B SATA Schwarz bulk
1 x GEH Netzteil ATX Enermax PRO-82+ 425W ATX 2.3
1 x CPU AMD Phenom II X4 920 2,80GHz AM2+ 8MB 125W BOX
1 x CPUK Scythe Mugen 2 SCMG-2000 S754,939,940,AM2(+),AM3,478,775,1366
1 x VGA  512MB Sapphire Radeon HD4770 GDDR5 PCIe
1 x DDR2 2x2048MB Kit G.Skill PC-1066 CL5
1 x SOF Microsoft Windows Vista Home Prem. 64bit SB / Windows7 Voucher
1 x HDSA 1000GB Samsung HD103SJ F3 32MB
1 x GEH ATX Midi CoolerMaster RC-690-KKN1-GP - black (ohne Netzteil)


----------



## David (13. September 2009)

Sorry, ich habs erst jetzt gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls Du noch nicht bestellt hast, dann bestell bei Mix Computers, die haben den gleichen Zulieferer (gibts das Wort?) wie Alternate, nur halt mit weniger Support.
Versand geht aber nur in Deutschland, aber alles in allem hab ich bei meinem System knapp 80 Schleifen sparen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit:
Du willst doch selbst alles zusammenbauen oder?
Falls nicht, dann vergiss Mix, die schicken nur die Einzelteile. *g*

/Edit²:
Okay, du willst selbst basteln. ^^
Also, ab zu Mix!


----------



## WeriTis (13. September 2009)

Hm, komme mit der Konfiguration des TEs auf 663,53 (inkl. Versand, ohne Nachnahme, was aber eigtl. nicht geht da bei Mix für 2 der Artikel kein Liefertermin angegeben ist).
Kann es sein, dass Hardware wieder teurer wird? Ich hab seit 10 Tagen oder so die Konfiguration des 550€-Pcs in nem Warenkorb bei HWV täglich angeschaut, und der Preis ist schon mehr als 10 € geklettert(nein, 10 € sind net viel bei nem Umfang von 550 Euro... aber ich hätte erwartet, dass Hardware derzeit kontinuierlich an Wert verliert...^^)

Wollte nicht auch painschkes die PC-Zusammenstellungen überarbeiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. September 2009)

_Ja , werde ich heute Abend machen :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Hardware hat oft Tagespreise. Ich habe oft schon erlebt, daß viele Komponenten über nacht ein paar Euro teurer wurden. Und bei einen kompletten Rechner sind da dann schnell mal 50 Euro zusammen.
Die Preise absolut aktuell zu halten, wäre also nicht möglich.


----------



## Khelaz (13. September 2009)

Hab jetzt ein kleines Problem, nämlich ist das Mainboard : GIGABYTE MA770T-UD3P AM3 ATX und die Grafikkarte: HIS Radeon HD 4890 iCooler x4, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0

bei fast allen Shops nicht mehr erhältlich bzw erst in ein paar Wochen lieferbar, gibt es Alternativen? Wenn ja gibts Nachteile gegenüber den oben genannten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Ich würde ehrlich gesagt lieber auf die Teile warten. Bei VV-Computer ist das Mobo zum Beispiel lieferbar: http://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/article/12...rer=geizhals.at

Der Shop hat auch gute Bewerrtungen und gehört zu den günstigsten.

Habe da auch schon bestellt. Du musst nur schauen, daß du immer über Geizhals in den Shop gehst, da hier dann die Preise günstiger sind, als wenn du direkt einsteigst.

Und die Grafikkarte würde ich abwarten. Bei K&M Elektronik wird sie doch schon in 2 Tagen erwartet. Eine Alternative zur His gibt es nicht. Die 4890 gibt es fast ausschließlich nur im Referenzdesign.
Wie gesagt, ist deine Sache. Aber ich würde warten. Das Mainboard mag vielleicht austauschbar sein, aber spontan fällt mir keines ein. Vor allem für den Preis. Das Ding erreicht in fast allen Bereichen die Performance der großen Highend-Platinen ab 140 Euro aufwärts. Manchmal ist es sogar leicht schneller.

Außerdem rocken His und Gigabyte ganz einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, warten! ^^

Oder der Shop taugt auch: http://www.drivecity.de/product_info.php/p...ls/info/p606946

Die bekommen die nächsten Exemplare bestimmt auch wieder die nächsten Tage. Hab da kürzlich einen Rechner bestellt. Die 4770 hatte eine Lieferzeit von 14 Tagen angegeben. Die Bestellung liegt 5 Tage zurück und das Ding steht gerade schon komplett montiert vor mir, weil Freitag die Teile da waren.

Das die Teile vergriffen sind, kommt auch nicht von ungefähr. Die meisten Leute, die selbst zusammenbauen, die wissen was gut ist.

Edit: Bestelle doch so bei DriveCity. Alles lieferbar bis auf der Mugen 2, aber der kommt die Tage. Der Prozzi musste nun einen besseren Mainboard weichen. Aber der 945 reicht auch dicke.
Habe die Woche einen 920 für einen Bekannten zusammen gebaut und der rockt ja schon ohne Ende. Und der 945 hat dafür nur 95 Watt Verbrauch. Und dann holst du noch die His dazu.

Und hier bestellst du die Karte dazu: http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?...1&fd=563839

DriveCity liefert immo sogar versandkostenfrei.


----------



## WeriTis (13. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Hardware hat oft Tagespreise. Ich habe oft schon erlebt, daß viele Komponenten über nacht ein paar Euro teurer wurden. Und bei einen kompletten Rechner sind da dann schnell mal 50 Euro zusammen.
> Die Preise absolut aktuell zu halten, wäre also nicht möglich.



Schon klar. Wie ich gesehen habe, machen der Arbeitsspeicher und das optsiche laufwerk bereits nen großen Teil der Preissteigerung aus. Aber da ich in dem Thema nicht ganz bewandert bin, es hätte ja sein können, dass sich generell was ergeben hat, was die Hardwarepreise wieder nach oben treibt und es sinniger gemacht hätte, ne neuanschaffung auf wannanders zu verschieben - zudem Aion mit allen Einstellungen auf hoch (außer Sichtweite,...) und aktiviertem AA auf 1280x1024 selbst auf meiner uralt-Krücke (P4 3Ghz, 2GB RAM, Geforce6800, und aktiviertem HT^^) beim spielen noch konstant über 20 Fps liefert - das ist echt der Wahnsinn, entweder mein PC ist auf Drogen, oder die Blizzard-Entwickler hatten einfach keinen Schimmer wie man hardwareschonend programmiert.

Danke schonmal an painschkes! Dann schau ich mir das später an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khelaz (13. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Also, warten! ^^
> 
> [...]




alles klar, werd ich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich halt euch auf den laufenden, besonders wie die Performance dann aussehen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

wären anstatt den Mushkin Rams nicht diese doch besser : OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333? Kit ?

es könnte jetzt fast alle teile bestellen, wie im oberen post. nur halt von verschiedenen versandhäusern, wär der rechner den ich oben schon zusammengestellt hab, besser oder schlechter als den du jetzt bei drivecity gemacht hast?


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Du musst das so sehen: Wow ist schon uralt und die Entwicklung macht von Jahr zu Jahr riesen Fortschritte. Glaub mir, ich arbeite selbst in der Entwicklung und nirgendwo hab ich eine derartige Kurzlebigkeit gesehen wie dort. Wenn du Elektriker bist und ausgelernt hast, dann passt das im großen und ganzen. Denn da tut sich nicht mehr viel. Wenn du Anwendungsentwickler lernst, dann hast du nie ausgelernt. Klinkst du dich nur ein Jahr aus, dann bist du weg vom Schuß. Bei Spielen ist das nicht anders.


----------



## Khelaz (13. September 2009)

das glaub ich dir promt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also wär muskin (in diesem fall) > als ocz ? 

bzw das system von dir besser? als das was wir oben zusammengestellt haben ?


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Die sind beide gut. OCZ und der Mushkin sind beide super Marken. Kannst du ohne Bedenken kaufen. Der Prozzi ist halt jetzt etwas schwächer, als der 955er. Ist aber auch 16 Euro billiger.
Ich habe hier gerade einen Phenom II 920 stehen mit nur 2,8 Ghz. Ich habe gestern Prime95 laufen lassen, alle 4 Kerne 100% Load, war nebenbei am serven, habe Downloads getätigt und Programme installiert.
Glaubst du, ich hätte irgendeine Verzögerung gemerkt. Die Performance reicht dicke, Crysis läuft wie Butter, selbst mit einer ATI4770, wie sie ich hier habe.

Also, wenn du unbedingt 3,2 Ghz willst, dann musst du die 16 Euro halt noch drauf zahlen, ansonsten reicht auch der 945er mit 3 Ghz dicke. Der Mushkin ist super, daß Netzteil von Coolermaster ist auch sehr gut.
Hat sogar Kabelmanagement, nur sind die Kabel etwas steif. Bei einen größeren Gehäuse aber np. Das Coolermaster Xcalade hab ich auch gerade hier bei mir stehen.

Die Lüfter sind annehmbar leise, der Mugen 2 läuft super ruhig und kühl wie eine 1. Nur die Montage finde ich etwas beschissen, geht aber. Dafür ist es super stabil.
Was beim Gehäuse ein bisschen blöd war, ist das einsetzen der Festplatten in den  Käfig. Und die Front ging etwas schwer ab. Aber sonst finde ich es super.

Das Mainboard ist hochwertiger, hat eine bessere North-/Southbridge im Gegensatz zum UD3P, aber performance-mäßig macht es nicht viel aus. Oft ist auch das UD3P minimal schneller.
Und es hat halt eine bessere Kühlung.

Hier mal ein Performance-Vergleich: 

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/985/5/


Edit: sehe gerade, daß das Board nur mit max. 1333er zurecht kommt. Ich suche mal schnell andere heraus. Dann müsstest du leider die hier nehmen: http://www.drivecity.de/product_info.php/i...333MHz-CL9.html

Schade eigentlich.

mmh...und laut Datenblatt auf der Gigabyte-Homepage selbst, werden doch wieder 1600er unterstützt. Dann könntest doch die 1600er Mushkins nehmen.

So stehts auf der Gigabyte-Homepage:

Dual Channel DDR3 1666+ MHz

Delivering native support for DDR3 memory up to 1666MHz, GIGABYTE Ultra Durable 3 motherboards allow users to easily reach higher memory frequencies at lower voltages; achieving higher memory performance with lower power consumption to run even the most memory intensive applications such as high-definition video and 3D games with ease.
* DDR3 1666+ is supported with combination of AM3 processors and qualified memory modules, please refer "Memory Support List" for detail memory support information. 

Also doch die Mushkin 1600 bestellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khelaz (13. September 2009)

ah okay, danke für die informationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dacht nur wegen den timings, die ocz haben 7-7-7-20 und die anderen 9-9-9-24, macht dasn unterschied?


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Die erste Stelle steht für die Case Latency und wäre die am relevanterste. Die gibt an, wieviel Takte vergehen, bis die Daten, welche Speicher allokieren auch tatsächlich im Speicher zur Verfügung stehen. Ein Takt ist ein Hertz.
1333 Mhz sind 1 333 000 000 Schwingungen pro Sekunde. Jetzt kannst du dir ausrechnen, wieviel du davon merken wirst. Früher war CL mal ein Thema, aber inzwischen wirst du den Unterschied zwischen CL7 und CL9 nur noch messen können. Klar, wenn CL7 nicht viel mehr kostet, dann nehm ich den. Einfach des Gefühls wegen, CL7 zu haben.

Aber dafür ist der Mushkin ja ein 1600er. Also 1 600 000 000 Schwingungen pro Sekunde. Jetzt kannst du dir ausrechnen, womit du besser fährst. 7 Takte, bis zur Bereitstellung und dafür 1333 000 000 an der Zahl, oder 9 Takte bis zur Bereitstellung und dafür 1600 000 000 Takte pro Sekunde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, im Ernst. Scheiß drauf. Ob CL7 1333, CL9 1333 oder CL9 1600 oder was auch immer. In diesen Regionen merkst du rein garnichts im normeln Betrieb.

Also ich würde beim 1600 Mushkin von der Zusammenstellung bleiben. Laut Gigabyte geht ja 1600er.


----------



## Khelaz (13. September 2009)

erst nochmal danke dir Klos und an all die anderen für eure Unterstützung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab jetzt folgende Bestellung zusammengesucht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoff diese passt?

hab jetzt Gehäuse und Brenner weggelassen, da ich nachgelesen habe, dass ich lightscribe eh nicht brauche(warum ich eigentlich ein neues wollte), weils nichts viel bringt. Brenner hab ich noch der funkt 1A und ein Chieftec Gehäuse, indem mein jetztiger AMD 64 3500+ drin ist  ( Big Tower ). Ich denk da dürft ich das neue System auch unterbringen oder ?  
Eine Frage wär evtl noch ein Maus und Tastatur für max 50 &#8364; am besten wired, den will nicht alle Monate Batterie wechseln,falls da jemand einen tipp hat. und ich würd eher ne business tastatur bevorzugen, keine Science Fiction Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vgl G15/G19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aja und die HIS HD4890 icoolerx4 hol ich mir von nem anderen Shop entweder Amazon oder wie du ja gesagt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Tower - Style )


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Also, Maus kann ich die empfehlen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a341675.html

Echt top das Teil. Für gute Tastaturen bin ich jetzt der falsche Ansprechpartner. Ich denke, hier sollte man auch auf eigene ergonomische Bedürfnisse achten. Manche wollen sie gewölbt, die anderen nicht und so weiter und so fort.

Ob das ganze in deinen Tower passt, weiß ich auch nicht. Kenne ja die Maße nicht, aber Chieftek BigTower hört sich schon danach an. Ansonsten passt das so. Der Ram müsste ja laut Gigabyte selber dann laufen, obwohl die meisten Online-Shops max. 1333er angeben. Aber ich denke, Gigabyte wird schon wissen, was ihr Board kann. Sollte man zumindest meinen.

Außerdem ist er auch nicht teurer, als der 1333er und falls er ja Probleme macht, dann kann man ihn auch als 1333er betreiben und dafür dann die Latenzen nach oben schrauben. Also auch kein Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. September 2009)

Die Latenzen nach oben bei niedrigerem Takt? Eher nach unten

Die MX518 ist top, aber mich stört die glatte Oberfläche arg, da ich immer den Eindruck hatte, dass die Maus verschmutzt ist. Da würde ich eher zur G5 greifen. Selbe Form, mehr Features und raue Oberfläche.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a244304.html

Ansonsten die nagelneue G500. Die hat noch mehr Features und sieht super aus!

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a455215.html

Welche ich persönlich am besten finde, ist die G9. 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a270170.html

Im Preisvergleich ist die kleine Schale montiert, da schaut sie schon sehr kantig aus, aber das ist die beste Maus, die ich jemals in den Fingern hatte.


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Jo, war auch eher sinngemäß für scharfe Latenzen gedacht. Die Latenzen nach unten schrauben, hört sich irgendwie komisch an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl die Werte natürlich nach unten angepasst werden, um die Latenz hoch zu schrauben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khelaz (14. September 2009)

so gerade wollte ich bestellen, nun sind irgendwie die Arbeitsspeicher Mushkin HP3-12800 AM3 CL9 (996659AM3) vom erdboden verschluckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ich hab kein glück bei diesem Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. September 2009)

mmh...jo, sind weg

du könntest hier mitbestellen: http://www.tower-style.de/product_info.php...76_10865_490941

Die haben angeblich auch die His 4890 auf Lager. Ob der Shop etwas taugt, weiß ich nicht. Die Bewertungen bei Geizhals sind ganz okay.


----------



## Khelaz (14. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> mmh...jo, sind weg
> 
> du könntest hier mitbestellen: http://www.tower-style.de/product_info.php...76_10865_490941
> 
> Die haben angeblich auch die His 4890 auf Lager. Ob der Shop etwas taugt, weiß ich nicht. Die Bewertungen bei Geizhals sind ganz okay.




okay dann werd ich diese mitbestellen. mal schaun ob die gut sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind die geil vergleichsweise wie Mushkin oder eher ein notnagel ? ^^


----------



## Klos1 (14. September 2009)

Nope, Geil ist im Bereich Speicher eine feste Größe. Und die Speicher sind von den Latenzen her sogar besser, als die Mushkin. Vom Takt sind sie gleich.
Wenn es um Speicher geht, dann gibt es viele Marken, die sich kaum was nehmen. Ob das jetzt Corsair, Geil, Mushkin, OCZ oder G.Skill ist, die taugen alle.


----------



## Khelaz (14. September 2009)

Ah okay, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das hab ich jetzt alles bestellt:

[DriveCity.de]

Artikel: 
1 x Netzteil ATX CoolerMaster Real Power M 520Watt ATX 2.3 (34355)	79,36 &#8364;	79,36 &#8364;
1 x GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P 790X AM3 ATX (34107)	98,47 &#8364;	98,47 &#8364;
1 x 500GB Samsung HD502HJ F3 16MB 7200 U/min SATA (39903)	42,56 &#8364;	42,56 &#8364;
1 x AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz AM3 6MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX (35674)	156,79 &#8364;	156,79 &#8364;
1 x Logitech G5 Laser Refresh Mouse USB (26154)	35,75 &#8364;	35,75 &#8364;

Zwischensumme:	412,93 &#8364;

[Tower-Style]

Produkte
1 x 	GeIL Value Dual Channel GV34GB1600C8DC - Memory - 4 GB ( 2 x 2 GB ) 	86,87EUR
1 x 	HD4890 iCooler x4 HDMI 2x DVI - Grafikkarte 	170,17EUR

EndSumme: 681,77 EUR (inkl. Versand)

Big-Tower Gehäuse und DVD-Brenner von LG u. Nec vorhanden.

Wenn die Sachen da sind, sag ich euch wie das System läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aja werde Windows 7 (64Bit) installieren.

Danke nochmal an alle, die mir hier sehr geholfen haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,

Khelaz


----------



## WeriTis (14. September 2009)

Das sieht äußerst verlockend aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd mir ja dasselbe holen, nur habich für mich das Limit bei 550€ gesetzt und das schon gesprengt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist der Standardlüfter der Ati 4890 so übel, oder warum ist die Nachfrage nach der HIS so groß?


----------



## Desdinova (14. September 2009)

Das ist echt ein super Rechner. Vor allem die HD4890 für 170€ ist schon wirklich günstig, für das was man geboten kriegt. Mir stellen sich jetzt schon die Nackenhaare auf, wenn ich die Preisspekulationen zur neuen ATI-Generation sehe. Da darf ich dann für die HD5870 ordentlich in den Geldbeutel greifen. Aber was tut man nicht alles um seinem 955er einen netten Spielgefährten an die Seite zu stellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (14. September 2009)

Khelaz schrieb:


> Ah okay, danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hol dir unbedingt gleich die zweite Platte und isntallier dir von Anfang an Raid 0. Soweit ich weiß wirst du das später nicht bewerkstelligen können ohne Windows komplett neu aufzusetzen, da die zwei Platten als eine Festplatte formatiert werden und auch partitioniert werden müssen.
Außerdem ist in sehr vielen Spielen heutzutage die Festplatte für einen Großteil der "Nachladeruckler" verantwortlich und wenn man hier Raid 0 hat, kommt man auf viel bessere Ergebnisse (noch besser wäre natürlich SSD, aber das ist einfach zu teuer imho).

Als Tastatur kann man folgende Empfehlungen abgeben:

- Die billige, robuste:
  irgend eine Cherry für unter 20 Euro oder dergleichen (ob flach mit kurzem Abwärtshub bei den Tasten, oder eher Standard muss jeder selbst nach Präferenz wählen). Die Dinger sind unzerstörbar und meine hat schon oft die Faust gefühlt...(Als Beispiel habe ich ein Stream Corded Multimedia keyboard von Cherry das mich 16 Euro gekostet hat).

- Gamer keyboard:
 eine Tastatur von Razer oder ähnliche "Gamer-Tastatur" - einfach Razer googeln. Die Dinger haben vor allem eine super "response Time" und erlauben es mehrere Tasten gleichzeitig zu drücken. Bei vielen "normalen" Tastaturen kann es passieren, dass man als extremschnelltipper die Erfahrung macht, dass manche Anschläge geschluckt werden. Außerdem ist man oftmals mit AWSD + anderen Tasten + nochwas am Drücken am Limit und bekommt einen Piepser ab und sonst nichts. Das gibts bei Razer nicht. (Razer Lycosa zum Beispiel)

- Super Macro Tasten Programmierbar Keyboard mit Display usw.
 das Deluxe Keyboard, relativ teuer gibt es von Logitech aber auch von anderen Marken und bietet Features bis zum Umfallen. Manche Gamer schwören darauf, ich selbst habe nie eines besessen da mir so etwas für eine Tastatur einfach zu teuer ist. Doch da muss jeder selbst abwägen. (G 19 etc. von Logitech wären Beispiele)


----------



## RaDon27 (14. September 2009)

Sehr hübsches Teil :]

Oldboy kann ich da teilweise zustimmen, RAID würde nen kleinen Performancevorteil bringen, als Ottonormalverbraucher braucht mans aber meiner Meinung nach nur bedingt. Der rechner bringt auch so genug Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Tastaturproblematik: Da stimm ich Oldboy komplett zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da du ja ne Tastatur ohne großen Schnickschnack haben willst, greif zu ner Cherrytastatur. Recht bekannter Hersteller, der sehr robuste Keyboards baut. Und das auch noch zu nem guten Preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fürs zocken würd ich dir dann eine mit beleuchteten Tasten vorschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khelaz (15. September 2009)

Danke für die Infos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab gerade die eVolution STREAM XT Corded und INFINITY Corded MultiMedia Keyboard von Cherry gesehen. Taugen die was, bezüglich mehr Tastenanschläge, den wenn ich wirklich mal 2-3 Tasten gleichzeitig drücke ( was ja doch des öfteren vorkommt ) will ich keinen pieps hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Preis von denen is wirklich klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Razor hört sich super an aber für 70 EUR is sie mir schon ein bisschen zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann haben die dinger ja wieder das Science Fiction Outfit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab lieber was elegantes, aber doch ein bisschen Gaming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aja und wie sind die Dinger in Sachen Tastenanschlag? Sehr laut oder vergleichbar mit Notebook Tastaturen? 

Das hier ist natürlich noch das Highlight von Cherry:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






WeriTis schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ist der Standardlüfter der Ati 4890 so übel, oder warum ist die Nachfrage nach der HIS so groß?



Was ich jetzt so gelesen habe machen die Referenz - Modelle doch an die 60-70 dB bei Last ( ist eigentlich schon störend, aber wenn jemand mit Kopfhörer oder sowas zockt dann denk ich wird dies auch gehen, aber ansonsten soll sie ja wie ein Fön arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). In Windows sind sie einigermaßen ruhig. Die HIS sollte ca 10 dB leiser sein. 

Aber die Experten hier haben sicher mehr Informationen darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (15. September 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Aber was tut man nicht alles um seinem 955er einen netten Spielgefährten an die Seite zu stellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, 2 4870x2 im Crossfire betreiben, wassergekühlt und übertaktet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khelaz (17. September 2009)

So habe gestern alles erhalten und heute alles zusammengebaut. 
Er läuft bis jetzt super.

Habe gerade eben PCMARK5 Test gemacht.
Ergebnis:
CPU Test Suite	9658 	
Memory Test Suite	6109 	
Graphics Test Suite	23706 	
HDD Test Suite	7002 

Grafikkarte hör ich bis zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht, da der CPU Boxed Kühler um einiges lauter ist. Wird wohl demnächst ein leiser Lüfter raufkommen.(falls jemand einen leisen, aber auch kühlen, lüfter empfehlen kann würd ich mich freuen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Windows 7 Rating sieht folgendermaßen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin bis jetzt voll zufrieden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (17. September 2009)

Mugen 2 rockt! Hab ich kürzlich auch verbaut. Quadcore 920 unter Prime95 und alle Kerne 100% Load nie mehr als 43° und er gibt wirklich kaum ein Geräusch von sich.

Die Grafikkarte ist also dann leise, oder? Ist sie hörbar? Der Speicher läuft auch auf 1600 Mhz problemlos?


----------



## Khelaz (17. September 2009)

Bis jetzt unhörbar,ja hab bis jetzt noch kein Highend Game gespielt. Heute abend werd ich dann mehr wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn ich was vernehme ist es ein angenehmes brummen. Aber durch den Lüfter der sich anhört als würden unter mir gerade Tunnelbohrungen stattfinden, kann ich dies leider nicht der Grafikkarte zuordnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Speicher hab ich gerade ein Problem, dieser wird automatisch erkannt mit 1333. Könnte aber manuell auf 1600 gehen. Soll ich das machen? Will ja nicht das die dann durchbrennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aja Speicherdaten auf dem Etikett: PC3 12800 1600Mhz. normalerweise dürfte es gehen...

Wie ist EKL Groß Clock'ner im Gegensatz zu Mugen 2?

Hatte geraden eben 2 -3 Mal Bluescreen ( Memory_Managment, fehler mit nfts.sys )
Hab gerade Memory Clock auf x8 ( 1600 MhZ ) gestellt. Bis jetzt ist es weg.
Ich hoff das bleibt so und kein Riegel is defekt ^^


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

Der Groß'Clockner ist super und etwa gleich gut wie der Mugen. Welchen man da nimmt ist jedem selbst überlassen. Allerdings ist - wenn ich es richtig weiß - der Mugen im Passivbetrieb besser.


----------



## Klos1 (18. September 2009)

Khelaz schrieb:


> Bis jetzt unhörbar,ja hab bis jetzt noch kein Highend Game gespielt. Heute abend werd ich dann mehr wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Mugen hat einen 4pin PWM-Lüfter, also auch Tacho. Der Alpenfön hat das nicht, der hat nur 3 pin. Also kann das Mainboard den maximal über Spannung steuern. Ansonsten sind sie beide sehr gut.

Deine Speicher sollten ohne Probleme auf 1600 Mhz laufen. Dein Board ist nur für 1333 spezifiziert, aber laut Gigabyte kann es auch 1600 Mhz.
Aber daran liegt es wohl, daß dein Mainboard ihn über SPD als 1333er einstuft. Achte beim hochstellen auch auf die Latenzen und die Spannung, die du dem Speicher mitgibst. Das solltest du dann alles händisch pflegen und SPD deaktivieren.


----------



## Khelaz (18. September 2009)

Okay gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Laut "G.E.I.L." sollte ich SPD aktivieren, da ein extra Zettelchen Beilag. Ist ein bisschen verwirrend im Mainboard. Kann nur wählen zwischen " Auto " und " Manuell " dann öffnet sich ein Liste auf den zwei Tabellen erscheinen. Über der einen steht SPD und unter der andere Auto. Beide haben jedoch die selben werte. Aber bis jetzt nichts mit Spannung und Stromstärke gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werd mal weitersuchen

Beim Mugen hab ich nur die befürchtung dass er vlt ein paar RAM Slots verdeckt.


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

Zur Stromstärke wirst du auch nichts finden. Die Spannnung heißt (zumindest bei meinem Gigabyte (EP45-DS4)) "DRAM Voltage".


----------



## Khelaz (18. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Zur Stromstärke wirst du auch nichts finden. Die Spannnung heißt (zumindest bei meinem Gigabyte (EP45-DS4)) "DRAM Voltage".


hehe yo das ist war mir schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur ich finde keine Volt optionen, die es mir erlauben die 1.6 V einzustellen.(nur sowas wie +0.1 +0.2 +0.3 ..., weiss jedoch nicht von wieviel V er ausgeht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werd mal weitersuchen!
Aber danke für deine Hilfe!

Bin leider jetzt nicht mehr Zuhause, darum werd ich erst ab Sonntag weitermachen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine Frage zum Mugen 2, brauch ich da zusätzliche Lüfter im Gehäuse? Hab zurzeit nur einen Seitenlüfter angebracht. Gibt es auch eine extra Mugen2 AM3 Edition oder passt jeder Mugen 2 ? Den bei ein paar Versandhäuser steht AM3 dabei, bei manche nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

vom Mugen2 gibts nur eine Version, und die passt auf AM3. Die Kühlerhalterung bei AM2/AM2+/AM3 ist die selbe, daher sind auch fast alle Kühler kompatibel.

Der Mugen2 ist sehr sehr stark, daher kommt er auch mit einem Gehäuse ohne Airflow aus. Willst du allerdings übertakten und hast noch eine Grafikkarte verbaut, die ordentlich heizt, sollten schon Gehäuselüfter angebracht werden, sollte das möglich sein. Die kosten ja auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Klos1 (18. September 2009)

Khelaz schrieb:


> hehe yo das ist war mir schon klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, aber da wird doch die aktuelle Betriebsspannung der Rams dabei stehen. Und wenn da 1,6V steht, dann ist +0,1 halt 1,7. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mugen zwei verdeckt bei mir im übrigen keine Rams auf einen Gigabyte MA-UD3. Ist zwar arsch knapp, aber es geht gerade noch.

Ich werd mir später mal die Gebrauchsanweisung deines Mainboards zu Gemüte führen und dir sagen, wo was ist.
SPD bedeutet im übrigen nur, daß das Mainboard den Speicher automatisch ausliest. Klar sagt Geil, daß man es einstellen soll. Kann schon keiner was falsch machen. Aber manchmal funktioniert SPD eben nicht einwandfrei.


----------



## Khelaz (18. September 2009)

vielen dank euch beiden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab mir gerade Mugen bestellt, sollte am Montag da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Klos schrieb:


> Ja, aber da wird doch die aktuelle Betriebsspannung der Rams dabei stehen. Und wenn da 1,6V steht, dann ist +0,1 halt 1,7.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja aber genau die Betriebsspannung hab ich gestern nicht mehr gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss ich am Montag noch genauer nachgucken. War aber auch erstmal froh, das der Bluescreen weg war. Ich hoff der bleibt auch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. September 2009)

Kann auch sein, dass in der SPD nur ein Profil bis 1333Mhz eingetragen ist, und dass du 1600 eben manuell einstellen musst. Ich schätz mal, dass die Latenzen mit 8-8-8-24 angegeben sind? Ist bei meinem HyperX auch so. Verkauft wird er als 1066Mhz, SPD liegt aber nur bis 800Mhz vor.


----------



## Khelaz (19. September 2009)

ah okay das könnte möglich sein, und würde auch einiges erklären. Ja die Latenz ist laut GEIL 8-8-8-24


----------



## Asoriel (19. September 2009)

dann kannst ja selbst auf 1600 stellen und die Latenzen ein wenig entschärfen, auf 8-8-8-24 eben.


----------



## Klos1 (19. September 2009)

Wie genau ist jetzt der Stand der Dinge. Bluescreen ja oder nein? Welchen Takt fährst du gerade beim Ram? Sind die Timings händisch vergeben oder manuell? Wie ist die Betriebsspannung der Rams?

Ich habe mir jetzt dein Handbuch als PDF gezogen.

Die Einstellungen sind im Menü MB Intelligent Tweaker zu pflegen.

Set Memory Clock von Auto auf manual:

Folgende Timings würde ich manuell setzen:

CAS Latency - 8
RAS to CAS  - 8
Row Precharge - 8
Minimum RAS Active Time - 28

Das sollten laut Internet deine Werte sein. Ansonten ist das im Bios bei dir doch wunderbar katalogisiert.
Du hast links die Werte, wie sie durch SPD als optimal ermittelt wurden. Vergleiche das auch mal mit meinen obigen Angaben. Rechts hast du die Werte, wie sie automatisch gesetzt wurden, also die tatsächlichen Werte.

Den Rest würde ich auf auto lassen.

Über Memory Clock stellst du deinen Ram auf 1600 Mhz. Laut Datenblatt brauchen deine Rams eine Spannung von 1,7-1,8 Volt. Vergleiche hier unbedingt mal mit den Angaben auf dem Ram selber. Sollte dabei stehen.

Nimm die größte angegebene Spannung und schraube dann nach unten, falls sie stabil sind. Werden sie instabil, dann wieder um den kleinsten Wert nach oben.

Hierfür musst du System-Voltage-Controll von auto auf manual stellen. DDR3 Voltage Control ist die entsprechende Einstellung.

Und dann sollten sie eigentlich laufen. Hoffe, daß hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Khelaz (19. September 2009)

Vielen Dank euch beiden.

Am Freitag hab ich Memory Clock auf 1600 Mhz getaktet. Seitdem hatte ich keinen Bluescreen mehr. Die anderen Daten habe ich mir nicht weiter angesehen. bzw werden automatisch vergeben sein. Bin das Wochenende nicht zuhause, darum werd ich die von dir (Klos) beschriebenen Daten erst am Montag einstellen können und hoffen es funktioniert dann einwandfrei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den Riegeln stand 1,6 V.

Sollte ich nicht Minimum RAS Active Time auf 24 setzen? Da die Riegel ja 8-8-8-24 sind ?


----------



## Klos1 (19. September 2009)

Ja, natürlich. Wenn das so drauf steht, dann 24. Meine Recherchen im Internet haben 28 ergeben, aber dann hatte ich wohl ähnliche Modelle.


----------



## Khelaz (20. September 2009)

so habe gerade deine werte eingegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SPD hat zuvor diese Werte gehabt:

CAS Latency - 7
RAS to CAS - 9
Row Precharge - 9
Minimum RAS Active Time - 28

Fehler meinerseits wegen den 24, sind doch 28 wie du gesagt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis jetzt läuft er stabil.

habe auch 1600 mhz gesetzt. Bei den Spannungen kann ich nur "Normal" oder "+0.1, +0.2 +0.3 ..." einstellen. was aber "Normal" genau bedeutet bzw wieviel Volt anliegen weiß ich jetzt nicht.

hatte soeben wieder bluescreen. "Memory_Managment" hab jetzt wieder auf auto gestellt aber 1600mhz gelassen


----------



## Klos1 (20. September 2009)

Naja, die Spannung könntest auch mal mit Everest auslesen und dann dementsprechend drauflegen. Ich denke aber, daß die richtige Spannung schon automatisch gegeben ist.
Aber überprüfen würde ich es dennoch. Vielleicht mal um 0,1 hoch. Deswegen ist der Ram nicht gleich beim Teufel.

Wenn es garnicht geht, wirst du leider auf 1333 Mhz drosseln müssen. Dann sollten sie auf jedenfall stabil laufen. Wäre aber schade. Aber offiziell ist das Mainboard ja nur für 1333 Mhz ausgelegt, auch wenn Gigabyte selbst wie gesagt behauptet, daß 1600 möglich sind.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre auch mal die Bios-History auf der Homepage zu checken. Kann ja gut sein, daß der Support für 1600er über eine neue Biosversion nachgereicht wurde.
Also wäre ein Biosupdate mit Sicherheit mal nicht verkehrt, vor allem, wenn auf der Homepage derartiges dabei steht. Kannst du dir ja mal anschauen.


----------



## Asoriel (20. September 2009)

Und das Bios-Update bei Gigabyte ist super einfach mit einem Tool namens QFlash. Das sollte jedes neuere GB-Board können. Damit wird einfach und unkompliziert im Bios das Update eingespielt.

Was mich aber wundert ist, dass man die Spannung nicht direkt angeben kann.


edit: Biosupdate bringt wohl nichts, da nur irgendwas mit der CPU ein Update erhalten hat, außerdem gibt es erst 3 Versionen. Das ganze liegt wohl eher am Prozessor. Der AMD Phenom II ist nur bis 1333Mhz offiziell freigegeben, stabiler Betrieb darüber wird nicht garantiert. Also entweder Takt und Latenzen hoch oder beides runter. Ich bin mir aber fast sicher, dass 1333Mhz bei CL7 schneller ist als 1600Mhz bei CL9 oder je nach dem was eingestellt wird.


----------



## Khelaz (21. September 2009)

danke für eure Infos, also soll ich kein Biosupdate versuchen? Aja auf der Packung des Mainboards steht aber auch "DDR3 1600".

so hab heute alles ein bisschen versucht. habe zuvor auf 1600mhz getaktet und folgende settings lassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


l
hatte anschließend "Page_Fault_in_none_paged_area" Bluescreen nach ein paar minuten. und nach dem neustart gleich wieder "Memory_Managment" Bluescreen.Habe jetzt 1600 und 1.7 V angelegt. Und wieder Standardsettings wie oben. ( Auf dem Riegel stand aber was von 1.6 V )
Mal sehen wie lange das hier hält. Es gibt andauern neue Meldungen wie zb "Windows Messenger, Windows Explorer oder Windows Indexer has stopped working." Langsam hab ich keine Ahnung mehr

Hab auch gestern abend noch einen Memtest gemacht ( Memtest86 v3.4, da v3.5 sich andauern restartet ). Es wurde kein Fehler gefunden???

komischerweise kann ich ab und zu spiele einen ganzen tag zocken, ohne das was passiert. start ich neu OHNE was anderes einstellen. bekommt er 2-3 Bluescreens.

EDIT:
Hab gerade auf www.geil.com.tw folgendes gelesen:

Q: I installed GeIL DDR memory module and my Windows won't start every time I boot, and crashes almost immediately even if it does start. What did I do wrong?
A: On some motherboards, the memory voltage sensor is not accurately calibrated and the "DIMM Voltage" is being mis-represented in BIOS screen. Set/adjust the memory core voltage to 2.7 or 2.8 volts. All GeIL memory modules have passed the torture test at 3v to survive in this PC market filled with all sorts of different grade power supply units and motherboard voltage sensors.

2.7 , 2.8 volt is das nich ein bisl wahnsinn ? ^^

EDIT2:
so nun ist er gerade einfach eingefroren. hab nichts umgestellt


----------



## Klos1 (21. September 2009)

Laut Bild läuft der ja immo als CL7. Es ist aber ein CL8. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß er mit einer Case Latency von 7 stabil läuft, ist nicht sehr hoch. Und ja, 2,8V sind Wahnsinn.


----------



## Asoriel (21. September 2009)

auf keinen Fall mehr als 1,7V geben! Lieber Latenzen hoch, aber nicht so viel Spannung! Bei 2,8V ist der Riegel hin.

Ansonsten sagte es Klos schon: CAS Latency manuell auf 8 stellen.

Ich wiederhol mich nochmal: Beim Phenom II wird ein stabiler Betrieb von DDR3 1600Mhz _nicht_ garantiert!


----------



## Khelaz (22. September 2009)

Nun hab ich Mugen 2 eingebaut. Läuft bis jetzt sehr leise, bei der Grafikkarte hör ich nur ein leichtes brummen im Windows Betrieb. Unter Last wird sie ein bisschen lauter, aber nicht störend! Vom Mugen hört man nichts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Super Teil.

Hab jetzt die Speicher unter 1333 mhz laufen und das andere auf 8-8-8-28 eingestellt. Mal schaun wie lange er ohne Bluescreen hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke euch beiden für eure super Unterstützung, kanns nicht oft genug sagen! Ich halt euch auf dem laufenden!


----------



## Asoriel (22. September 2009)

okay, mach das Ansonsten kannst du die Timings evtl. auch auf 7-7-7-20 senken. tRAS sollte sich eigentlich auch (sollte es bei CL8 bleiben) problemlos auf 24 senken lassen.

Zur Grafikkarte: 
Hast du die Sapphire HD4890? Die solltest du (zumindest am Desktop) eigentlich nahezu lautlos bekommen. 

Meine GTX275 hat am Desktop normal 40% Lüfterdrehzahl, da hört man ein Luftrauschen im Kühler. Da ich es gerne am Desktop silent habe, hab ich auf 33% gesenkt, damit bleibt die Temp bei ~54°C und es ist lautlos. Ich hab allgemein alle Drehzahlen bei der jeweiligen Temperatur angepasst. Folge: Insgesammt leiser und sogar kühler. Die Karte dreht zwar früher hoch (auf 45%), bleibt damit aber im Rahmen. Davor ging die Drehzahl erst später hoch, dafür dann aber so richtig was mich dann doch genervt hat.

Das ganze hab ich nach einer Anleitung von PCGH und dem Tool RivaTuner gemacht. 

Link zum Guide bei PCGH: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,658404/D.../Bildergalerie/


Zum Mugen2: Ja, der ist spitze Hatte ich selbst im Einsatz, hat meinen Q9550 selbst bei 4,3Ghz zuverlässig gekühlt. Bei 3,4Ghz und einigermaßen Airflow war im idle sogar ein passiver Betrieb möglich (passiv Temperaturen um die 40°C)


----------

